# '07 Ybor Cigar Heritage Festival ~ PHOTOS !!!!!!!!!



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

First I'll say I am sorry for the qulaity... or lack there of.

I was on the cycle all weekend and didn't want to risk hurting the Nikon, so I brought the cheap Olypus. (funny.... I paid 500 bucks for this 10 years ago... and only paid 600 for my state of the art Nikon this year!)

It was a great day had by all!

Eric Newman who run Cuasta-Ray....

http://imageshack.us

Michae Da'Cycle who just runs - after women!! :lol:

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us

Stan & Dave



Michael & Steve









OK... back to the hotties....

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us









The Cigar Dave Radio Show .....

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us



Jessica and her friend that work and C-Ray and more-than-likely processed your memberships if you joined that club for 18 bucks!





And our very own KCurtain sent these photos of his over to me tonight......





Oh YEAH.... cigar rollers.... :wink:

http://imageshack.us



and Da'SMOKERS!!!!!!!! a bunch of LAZY SMOKING BASTARDS!!!



Another great day!

:smoke:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Looks Like you guys had a great time!

:sad:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Great Pics!! Thanks!


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm pitching a tent over here.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

KevinG said:


> I'm pitching a tent over here.


I know I look good in black..... but I thought I was a little bloated from the beer.... so thanks for the sexy words, sweet-heart! 

:|


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

That looks like a great time. I knew I should have flown down for it.
Thanks for the great pics Michael... :beerchug:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I think the boys ought to consider this for the 2nd Annual?


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

That looks like an outstanding time...if I can make it to next year's HERF, this event would definitely get my vote!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> I think the boys ought to consider this for the 2nd Annual?


A great idea!

And it's been montioned.... 2nd..... 3rd...

All in favor say..... *Yeay..... *

All aposed...... SHIT THE F'UP!!!!!!! Baawahahaa!!!

Really, if you are apposed...... *say Nay..... *


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

I think it is a great idea as a possibility for the 2nd annual CR Herf. Let's put it near the top of the list.

When do we want to make a final decision?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

KevinG said:


> I think it is a great idea as a possibility for the 2nd annual CR Herf. Let's put it near the top of the list.
> 
> When do we want to make a final decision?


Ummm....... Jan 23rd, 2007 at 12:47 pm

(I luv being put on the spot.... :lol: )


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> Ummm....... Jan 23rd, 2007 at 12:47 pm


Perfect answer.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Top.
This is from last year. Don't know it you've seen them?!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I think I checked it out when I first joined the board.. but man im excited for this year!


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice pics, looks like a fun place to be!


----------

